# A Bigger Efoy



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

EFOY GETS EVEN MORE POWERFULL
Smart Fuel Cell have made public their impending announcement at the Dussledorf Caravan Salon of an even more powerful version of the EFOY methanol powered fuel cells. Although remaining in the same casing the newer EFOY 2200 produces 38% more electrical energy than the previous top of the range EFOY 1600 so charges at 7.5 Amps or will provide 180 Ampere/hours per day. The conversion process is also 7% more efficient than the latest EFOY 1600 model. Suggested retail price is around £3700 plus VAT . 

C.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

All fine and dandy. But even you have to admit that is getting silly money. Once fitted, that is nearer £5k than £4k :-(

Dave


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Totally agree Dave about silly money. But what we spend on motorhomes is also silly money. How else can they have sold over 14000 EFOY units to date!

Don,t forget that for the most time its not that we need any bit of kit like this its just that we might! Its knowing you can if you want to.

After batteries as much solar real estate should be next.

C.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

And there is STILL no adequate methanol distribution network ( a viable one) and many insurance companies still will not insure motorhomes carrying the stuff :roll: 

Eddie


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

2*110AH batterys an 85 watt solar panel and LED lighting and we manage fine. 

But if I had the spare cash I would conceder one just for the reassurance on never running out of power even in the winter. 


Richard...


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I have had my Efoy for over two years and get my methanol with very little trouble, I have had to wait once but if you order before you run out it is fine. Fuel was readily available in France and Spain last winter although you do have to get it when near a supplier as there are not very many. 

I agree about solar, but only in summer for a moderately heavy user. 

Having just got my wind turbine going I will report how that works this winter. 

I am an Efoy fan and would buy again, but only as a standby when the alternatives cannot produce. 

My insurers have no problem with Efoy or methanol as Efoy have EC approvals, Alan.


----------



## eddievanbitz (May 1, 2005)

erneboy said:


> I have had my Efoy for over two years and get my methanol with very little trouble, I have had to wait once but if you order before you run out it is fine. Fuel was readily available in France and Spain last winter although you do have to get it when near a supplier as there are not very many.
> 
> I agree about solar, but only in summer for a moderately heavy user.
> 
> ...


Hi Alan it is the methanol we have problems getting to the customers. Very few carriers are licenced to carry methanol (the Efoy fuel)

Having EC approval for the product doesn't guarantee insurability of the fuel. Comfort will allow you to carry a maximum of 5ltrs and Adrian Flux prohibit the transport of methanol all together as does Motorhome Ticket Club!

As you say there are not very many stockists, so you have to get it when you can, and this is the concern of the insurers when people are carrying, say 4 x 10Ltrs of methanol 8O

So our advice is always to ask for written consent to carry methanol in your motorhome, after all, if the insurers are happy to insure you carrying methanol, they should have no problems writing to you to confirm the fact.

I still think that the product is very good, the problem is the poor availability of the fuel for such an expensive item.

We imported the first Efoy (SFC products) into the UK in 2003/4 and have been arguing ever since that the manufacturers should set up a internet site to allow you to buy the fuel direct, and operate a european site map indicating exactly where methanol is available.

Regards

Eddie


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Agreed Eddie, Several times I have asked SFC to give GPS co-ordinates in their suppliers guide.

I have also found that on the continent they list some suppliers who do not keep stock of fuel. In one case I called in to a listed dealer at Castellon as we went past, they did not have fuel but could get it in, it would take a fortnight. The chap explained that they had agreed in principal to keep it but had waited till someone asked for it before ordering any. So I always ring or email first. 

The simplest thing to do is to email SFC telling them which listed dealer we will be passing and ask them to confirm that the dealer has stock. This serves several purposes, it makes SFC check if the dealers do have stock and it makes the dealer order stock or give up the dealership. It also makes SFC aware of any shortcomings in the supply chain. It has to be said that SFC can be quite slow to answer emails.

I find that if I plan ahead I do not need to carry any more than 10lt.

In the UK I have been buying my fuel from David Hudson who has a haulier who will deliver methanol.

Finally, it is clear that some stockists are not aware that methanol is hazardous. I went into a stockist in France where several badly damaged 5lt containers were on display. When I refused to take a damaged one and explained to the girl that it very dangerous stuff she was quite surprised to hear that, Alan.


----------



## CliveMott (Mar 10, 2008)

Same old drumset then Eddie?

C.


----------



## LandCruiser (Feb 12, 2006)

I am in my second year of Efoy usage and find the unit invaluable for our travel needs, coupled with the Dirna evap. air-con unit.

We spend 8-10 weeks away in Europe each time, usually Spring and Autumn/Winter each year, covering 7-8k miles over the two trips. I have a modest Efoy 600, fitted with a 10L cartridge and carry a 10L spare. Travelling involves use of aires and some wild camping en-route to Spain, Italy or Greece and 24-hour ferry crossings Italy/Greece.

I have just changed the first 10L cartridge which has covered 18 weeks of seasonal travelling - not bad in my opinion. There are two "local" dealers, who both stock cartridges - Camper UK and Brayford Leisure, so I don't experience "supply problems", personally.

We are not "heavy" users of elec - lighting is by LEDs, yes there's a small satellite TV, a 1Kw Inverter takes care of the kettle, coffee machine, toaster and hairdryer - at separate times ! The Dirna air-con is direct 12v, running off the twin 110 batteries; 85W solar is also fitted.

The aircon is used almost all of the time on our travels, keeping the pooch cool; en-route at lunch stops, supermarket stops etc and usually evenings for a pre-slumber cool-down. 

If we're not on hook-up, solar tops the batteries during the daytime (most days !) and Efoy is turned on and left in auto mode overnight. Similarly, on long-stage ferry crossings, Efoy is deployed to keep the batteries ready to go.

Since the Efoy unit was installed, we no longer "worry" about using lighting, the TV or the air-con. It has made for a more relaxing style of travel and thus has been worth the spend, practically and mentally!

So, for us, a modest 2.1A charging current, from the cheapest, lightest 600 unit has adequately met our needs. Our experience leaves me wondering how many "larger" capacity Efoy units are unwittingly sold to people, when the smaller unit would often suffice in general use ?!

Brian.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree Brian. It is nice to see another user posting and detailing his experiences, Alan.


----------

